# Does anyone have any info on the Canon UL-3100cb?



## PLR_Photo (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking for any information on this camera for a friend. Specifications, features, anything would help.  Thanks!


----------



## compur (Dec 3, 2012)

It wasn't made by Canon.  It's a cheap counterfeit made somewhere in Asia. The Canon name was put on it without Canon's permission. If you want to play a prank on a vintage camera collector wrap it up and give it to him/her as a gift. Tell him/her that it's a camera that your grandfather brought back from Europe during WWII.  Be sure to be there when it's opened to observe the facial expressions.


----------



## IanG (Dec 4, 2012)

A few years ago I went to a shill auction, it started with a few nice items being sold at low prices at auction, then these cameras were brought out, hundreds of them, they sold so fast for a fixed high price (for what they are) about £80/$150.

They were wrapped well and it was a few minutes before anyone managed to examine what they'd bought and more knowledgable people to point out they were rubbish. By that time there were bouncers at every door and others in the crowd and anyone complaining was man-handled out of the building. As soon as the items were sold the whole team disappeared very quickly. Unfortunately they hadn't broken any laws in the UK.

Usually the names sound similar to Nikon, Pentax, Canon etc but don't use the exact name.

The autofocus is a fixed focus lens, the exposrure fixed aperture, the build quality very poor. They have a novelty value but it's very low maybe £10/$16.

Ian


----------

